# Oops! Cut an AC duct



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the stuff is called cal-flex. It’s gray plastic on the outside and pink insulation and flexible. It was pressed right up against the wall board and cut about a 6” slice in it. What’s the best method to repair it?

TIA


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Duct tape.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

flyboy said:


> Duct tape.


Literally the one thing duct tape is really made for.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I went through a gas line with a hole saw once. It was in a stupid place. That was a bad day.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> Literally the one thing duct tape is really made for.


Would metal tape be better?

I know there are several “duct tapes” I know not to use the stuff in the hardware section or the paint section or the impulse rack at checkout but there are a few different types in the HVAC section.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> I went through a gas line with a hole saw once. It was in a stupid place. That was a bad day.



Oh noes!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> Would metal tape be better?
> 
> I know there are several “duct tapes” I know not to use the stuff in the hardware section or the paint section or the impulse rack at checkout but there are a few different types in the HVAC section.


We have stuff here called Duck Tape. It’s fake garbage. Go to the HVAC department and buy Duct Tape and you’ll be okay.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I think the stuff is called cal-flex. It’s gray plastic on the outside and pink insulation and flexible. It was pressed right up against the wall board and cut about a 6” slice in it. What’s the best method to repair it?
> 
> TIA


get a good grade HVAC alum duct tape those are useally found in HVAC supply and some big box store may stock that.

Just be aware if you get one from big box store verison they are not quite strong as real HVAC alum duct tape is.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

five.five-six said:


> Would metal tape be better?
> 
> I know there are several “duct tapes” I know not to use the stuff in the hardware section or the paint section or the impulse rack at checkout but there are a few different types in the HVAC section.


This stuff actually UL listing and stamped for sealing flexible duct, I got this at Sid Harvey's but evidently it's available at Home Depot

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Nashua-...-555-FlexFix-UL-Listed-Tape-1207803/100575721 

I wouldn't really worry much about using most Nashua or 3M duct tape, those are good brands.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Any reinforced foil duct tape will last years on flexible duct. 
Aluminum only tape works better on hard duct. 
A roll will last for years sitting in the truck. 

Duck Tape works best on ducts and ducks and only lasts a season or two on the truck.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> This stuff actually UL listing and stamped for sealing flexible duct, I got this at Sid Harvey's but evidently it's available at Home Depot
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Nashua-...-555-FlexFix-UL-Listed-Tape-1207803/100575721
> 
> I wouldn't really worry much about using most Nashua or 3M duct tape, those are good brands.


120.3 yards? Where do you guys come up with this stuff? Yards is for football and golf  .

Note to five-five-six: Wrap that baby up good. You’ll have lots of yards left over  .


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> 120.3 yards? Where do you guys come up with this stuff? Yards is for football and golf  .
> 
> Note to five-five-six: Wrap that baby up good. You’ll have lots of yards left over  .



Meh, I don’t buy my tape in yards. Meters are for hockey and homosexuals. 

I buy my tape in meters.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*nuclear grade duct tape*

I'm not making this up/// 



https://www.uline.com/Product/Detai...2cLi7cuFW8ICJCztgqRoC99cQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

99cents said:


> 120.3 yards? Where do you guys come up with this stuff? Yards is for football and golf  .
> 
> Note to five-five-six: Wrap that baby up good. You’ll have lots of yards left over  .


120.3 yards is almost exactly 110 meters. They just put it in yards to make it appealing to men.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

RICK BOYD said:


> I'm not making this up///
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.uline.com/Product/Detai...2cLi7cuFW8ICJCztgqRoC99cQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



I haven’t seen that in years. 
But trust me, there is a reason they made it.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Nuclear ductape, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> I went through a gas line with a hole saw once. It was in a stupid place. That was a bad day.


Duct tape?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> 120.3 yards? Where do you guys come up with this stuff? Yards is for football and golf  .
> 
> Note to five-five-six: Wrap that baby up good. You’ll have lots of yards left over  .


It's sort of a compromise for our metric friends.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

Mastic and a paint brush.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

macmikeman said:


>



She’s kinda cute, I doubt I’d last more than 9 minutes with her either.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

five.five-six said:


> She’s kinda cute, I doubt I’d last more than 9 minutes with her either.


Yeah but I can't stand them when they're that dumb.


----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> She’s kinda cute, I doubt I’d last more than 9 minutes with her either.


Sixteen will get ya twenty :surprise:


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*3-M nuke tape*

I'm not making this up 

/// 



3-M nuke tape


https://www.uline.com/Product/Detai...2cLi7cuFW8ICJCztgqRoC99cQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds[/QUOTE]


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Duct tape.


Not an approved use Mr HVAC!


Foil tape with UL listing printed on the outside.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Literally the one thing duct tape is really made for.


Not really true.

Duct tape is used to attach the inner section of flex duct to a metal collar where it will be mechanically secured with a flex tie but not for the outer jacket.

Air balancers routinely use aluminum tape to patch any holes they put in the outer jacket when testing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

specgrade said:


> Mastic and a paint brush.


On aluma flex?


----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> On aluma flex?


Yes.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not really true.
> 
> Duct tape is used to attach the inner section of flex duct to a metal collar where it will be mechanically secured with a flex tie but not for the outer jacket.
> 
> Air balancers routinely use aluminum tape to patch any holes they put in the outer jacket when testing.



So, what you are saying is, that after I spent $20 on listed duct tape, it turns out that the listed metal tape I already had would have worked better?


Should I peel off the duct tape and use metal tape?


Moar pics of the car crashing bimbo plz.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

specgrade said:


> Yes.



Never seen that before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> So, what you are saying is, that after I spent $20 on listed duct tape, it turns out that the listed metal tape I already had would have worked better?
> 
> 
> Should I peel off the duct tape and use metal tape?
> ...



Duct tape dries out and fails.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

They don't make Sharkbites for flex duct yet?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> They don't make Sharkbites for flex duct yet?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

specgrade said:


> Sixteen will get ya twenty


But that's alrightiiggghht. 

Cuz they'll be rockin and a Rollin on a Livingstone Saturday night!!!


(Silver tape only!!! maybe duct tape as an abrasion wrapper but duct tape ain't for ducts. Just ducks, and maybe your consenting other on an anniversary)


----------



## fmwowol (Aug 11, 2019)

Literally the one thing duct tape is really made for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

fmwowol said:


> Literally the one thing duct tape is really made for.


*NO, it's really not. *


----------

